

Does Ruby Have Too Many Equality Tests? - IndianGuru
http://rubylearning.com/blog/2010/11/17/does-ruby-have-too-many-equality-tests/

======
stcredzero
Syntactic sugar implemented as double dispatch...I don't know what to think
about that!

